# IWA Spring Equipment Sale is coming! Boise, ID



## IdahoJennifer (Apr 2, 2015)

*IWA ANNUAL SPRING EQUIPMENT SALE!!!!!*
*APRIL 23rd, 2016 9am-3pm
604 E. 45th St., Boise, ID 83714 (Cascade River Gear aka Maravia aka Cascade Outfitters)*

Spring is almost here, and with it comes the biggest annual event sponsored by the *Idaho Whitewater Association*. 

The SES will be on April 23rd, 2016, 9am-3pm. *

Online registration for sellers will begin on April 1st.* Please *read the rules and helpful tips* available on our website at www.idahowhitewater.org. 

We will be taking all kinds of quality outdoor gear again this year. IWA retains 15% of sales on items less than $1,000, and 10% on items priced above $1,000. Bring down that raft or kayak, PFD’s, helmets, splash gear, wet/dry suits, oars, frames, camping gear, bikes, backpacks, etc., that you haven’t used in years, and we will help you find it a happy new home (plus, put some money in your own pocket for new gear). 

*Cascade River Gear aka. Cascade Outfitters* will be hosting the event again this year, and will be having an awesome sale on new gear, so be sure to check them out too! Their location is *604 E 45th St, Boise, ID 83714 (off of Chinden, down by the river).*


----------

